# iPhone 3G Jailbroken, alternate OS?



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi there, 

I have an iphone 3G that I have been experimenting with.
I am actually moving away from a multitasking phone.
I aim to use this 3g as a phone just be able to make calls and use as a clock/alarm device.
I would like to move all other uses to my tablet.

I thought that for such minimal functions, is there an alternate OS that will make it really fast?

Jailbreaking is good to tweak but it was still very slow.
I installed android on it, with the same results.

Is there an 'inferior'/ older OS that will remove some of the functionality but give me speed in return?

many thanks for your thoughts


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

If all you are wanting to use the phone for is calls and as an alarm clock then speed should not matter. 

IMO, the 3g phone had speed issues from the beginning. I doubt you will find what you are looking for. Did you try going back to the original os for the phone?


----------



## VincentP (Mar 15, 2011)

sobeit said:


> If all you are wanting to use the phone for is calls and as an alarm clock then speed should not matter.
> 
> IMO, the 3g phone had speed issues from the beginning. I doubt you will find what you are looking for. Did you try going back to the original os for the phone?


The speed issues meant like simple messaging takes ages to type etc.
Compared to the days of Nokia 3310 those millions of years ago!!!

the ideal reconstruct would be a hybrid between ultrasimple 3310 type software running on old 3G which can be used as a disk!!
Unfortunately i dont have the know-how to do it.

I could start by going back to the original OS.... Would you know what i need to be looking for and how I can get it?

thanks again


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Downgrading an iPhone is tricky. There are whole sites dedicated to doing such, and have all the files you need. Google will guide you to them.


----------



## shields42 (Oct 18, 2012)

If you have jailbroken on a previous OS and backed up your SHSH blobs, you can use Tiny Umbrella to downgrade it. This is a very tedious process, however, and requires an understanding of the way iTunes restores the device. Good luck to you, sir.


----------



## JACarter (Oct 6, 2012)

I would advise restoring it and keeping it at the current iOS. It should run perfectly fine. If not, like shields said, you could try downgrading but it can be rather tricky and confusing to some and may even decrease performance.


----------

